# Trying to install new head unit



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

I am having trouble removing the dash trim piece because the ashtray is in the way. i disconnected the cig lighter fine. the ashtrays the only thing thats holding me back. im using a metra kit and my car is a 95 altima gle


----------



## NismoAltima95 (Feb 6, 2007)

The trim piece around the radio is quite easy to remove but tricky. 1st remove the knee bolster (under the steering wheel plastic panel) behind this is a screw holding on the radio trim, The ash tray just comes out by squeezing the tab inside and pulling it out. There are 2 screws along the top by the radio that have to be removed, and by removing ther shifter trim there are 4 screws under that - that hold on the radio trim.


----------

